# Mystery  Muscle



## John Gailey (Jun 22, 2022)

Recently picked this up from bentwoody.  He is local and a short drive for something new.
Missing head badge but rivets indicate that it's not a decal.  Added sissy bar and mag.  Just a fun looking ride.
Any additional input appreciated.


----------



## leadsledrider (Jun 22, 2022)

I believe it is a western flyer. Who made it for them I don’t know.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 22, 2022)

Foremost Swinger unsure of maker


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 22, 2022)

Huffy?


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 22, 2022)

That is a Foremost (JC Penney stores) Swinger. Made by Murray, it is the same as a Murray Wildcat. Looks like a great project congrats!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jun 22, 2022)

Yeah it is funny trying to figure these bikes out. Murray made bikes for Western Flyer, Huffy made bikes for Western Flyer. Huffy made bikes for Sears, so did AMF/Western Flyer and Murray. I have  Huffy tandem, and used to have an identical Western Flyer tandem.
Now I have a headache.


----------

